# ROLL CALL, APRIL 3RD!



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Sound off! Who's going 'shroomin today?!


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm in and gone shroomin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jand (May 2, 2014)

Im in, Even though in nky I don't think much is up. I,ve never found blacks in my area, but today could always be the day.


----------



## rockman48us (Apr 2, 2016)

been hunting morels for several years the wife and i hunted Fri. and Sat. found 3 small greys on Fri.
and 2 2 inch greys Sat. We hunt in the Land Between The Lakes hunted down in the southern area.
Dont know what these cool nights and days will effect them going to take the day off happy hunting


----------



## aore (Apr 2, 2016)

Was out hunting in LBL yesterday too, got skunked. Found a couple greys on Ft Campbell Friday though.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Aore, I'm here at Knox, getting ready to hit the woods on post. I've already found 2 dozen blacks this season, hoping to find some more good spots.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Spent the morning rebuilding storm damaged fences. The cold spike last night has me not wanted to trek today. However with all the wind I am willing to be I find a couple blacks that may have been hiding under old leaves. I may go on an evening trek and grab a little more video footage for my youtube channel. I have scouted out some really nice spots for this year and cant want to show the results.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I am going to take you guys with me this year on my hunts. I have scouted many great spots and will show you how to pre select locations prior to hunting. How to hunt / harvest. Also I will share my tips on post season prep for the following year.[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS5Y88QqW2M[/video]


----------



## davo62 (Apr 3, 2016)

Is anyone having any luck in Hopkinsville Christian County Ky ? We have been out several times and have found NOTHING!! Even our hot spots arent producing can anyone give me an update on why we havent seen anything yet? Is it due to no rain, the cold snap or what?


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushroom (Mar 31, 2016)

Jefferson Co. is BLOWING UP!!! Finding all kinds of small greys and nice big yellows!


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Picked 36 greys &amp; yellows the past 2 days. Some esculentas and some deliciosas. The esculentas were in varying stages of growth ranging from 1 inch to one as big as my hand that weighed 2.5 oz. they were all found around elm and ash. Total weight was just short of 1 lb.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Location Alpha: 1 Year old urban gas line.


I just completed this edit of Tuesdays morel scout. We need rain on the gas line. I will keep an eye on the weather over the next 8 days. We may have stumbled into some 2 or 3 day old mycelium when I did a light scrape. I will know more in a few days. Enjoy the extended video. 

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElBqGZ0h358[/video]


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Here comes a nice rainfall - Thursday should bring nice Grey Morels out.


----------

